# Propetalum La Jolla Delight ‘Hilo Orchid Farm’ AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2020)

A beautiful intergeneric of Promenaea stapelioides x Zygopetalum Kiwi Dusk. Colour is almost black purple tepals with a deep fuschia velvety purple lip.

Many were awarded after but I suspect they are all the same cultivars as these were sold widely as mericlones.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2020)

lovely colour


----------



## monocotman (Jun 10, 2020)

Has it retained the zygo scent?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2020)

Unfortunately no scent I can detect.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 12, 2020)

No scent is a plus for me. My challenge would be keeping the leaves from spotting. Any recommendations?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 12, 2020)

They need lots of water and good air circulation. It’s a fine balance of the two lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 24, 2020)

Here’s some updated pics of all open flowers today. Long lasting too, about 8 weeks I think.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 29, 2020)

New pics in light box. Hard to capture black colors in flowers.


----------



## Guldal (Jul 9, 2020)

Very nice! K.r. Jens


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 9, 2020)

Fantastic - especially the Coca Cola *TM* colour. The deep purple at the centre and the patchy maroon/burgandy colour lip is all very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 9, 2020)

I like that comparison with Coca Cola color!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 16, 2020)

‘Coca Cola’ (nicknamed) has returned again after 3 months! Blooming again from another growth. I think it’s a rewarding plant ,? and I recommend it highly.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 17, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I like that comparison with Coca Cola color!


Yes, very aptly “nick”named!!


----------



## Phred (Oct 17, 2020)

Very nice...


----------



## SouthPark (Oct 18, 2020)

The 'mouth' is spectacular too ....... some amazing imagery ...... like moray eel mouth, or an* opening x-32*


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 27, 2020)

Another view, being caressed by big Phal leaves:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 6, 2022)

Another year passed and finally bloomed with two inflorescence in the shade. Nice light fragrance.


----------

